# Indian Artbeat??



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw some photos of him. Looks very pretty.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't like how he moves.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 21, 2008)

Indian Artbeat (aka Stilts) is my trainer's stallion. He has an amazing disposition. I have never seen a horse (let alone a stallion) as quiet and calm as Stilts. He has had very little jump training, yet you can see by his photos that he has excellent natural form. His movement is great for dressage, and he has just started his dressage career. The horse I lease is pregnant with an Artbeat foal, due next month! I can't wait!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Please let me know how the foal turns out, I have a 17hh TB mare that I want to breed to him.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nicole said:


> Indian Artbeat (aka Stilts) is my trainer's stallion. He has an amazing disposition. I have never seen a horse (let alone a stallion) as quiet and calm as Stilts. He has had very little jump training, yet you can see by his photos that he has excellent natural form. His movement is great for dressage, and he has just started his dressage career. The horse I lease is pregnant with an Artbeat foal, due next month! I can't wait!


I would love to see some photos of the foal once its born. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lcashb3 (May 26, 2009)

*Indain Artbeat*



im4dressage said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone heard of the stallion "Indian Artbeat"? he is out of "Indian Artifacts" and he is 17.2hh
> please let me know what you think about him.


 
I have a three week old foal that it out of my Dash for Cash mare and Indian Artbeat. He (the foal) is GORGEOUS to say the least. He's a bit full of himself, but he seems very trainable and overall he's pretty sweet. I can't get over how long and straight his legs are and he can move! I am more than happy with the breeding and would use him as a stallion again in a heartbeat! I am sure that this foal is going to have some serious size to him. He is growing fairly quickly and is already larger than my mares previous foals. I'm not sure what color the foal will be just yet, he may be gray or a dark seal brown. My mare is gray and so far all her foals have eventually turned gray, but this little guy is dark so I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I emailed the owner of this stud a while back and she seemed a bit short with me in the email. I would love to breed to him but first impressions and all that... I don't like dealing with crabby people, but maybe I just took it wrong.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I like the fact that he's built uphill. Too many Quarter Horses bred for pleasure or hunter under saddle stuff are built downhill, but I am definately not a fan of Quarter Horses like him. I much prefer the foundation quarters. He's got a nice jump on him which I like. Definately post pictures of the baby when its born.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

a 17.2hh QH!!!!!! I didn't know they got so big!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

hes 3/4 tb


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh, that explains it. silly me!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm right there with you Boxer. I sat there thinking - what in the heck are they doing to QH's - jumbo sizing? lol.

He is beautiful. I don't like the two different prices for breeding and one has a guarantee and one doesn't. How do they explain that?


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Aussie I agree, with the guarantee you are still paying for 2 breedings(should something happen to the baby), minus 50 bucks LOL


----------



## cowboynorris (Aug 12, 2009)

*indian artbeat*

I am thinking of breeding my speedy glow/ two eyed jack mare to him. I am also going to see Jaks artifacts this weekend here in ca. looking forward to a big baby.


----------

